# Servlet - Importieren von Code



## heffernan (12. Jun 2007)

In mehreren Servlets werden immer die gleichen Sachen am Anfang durchgeführt.

Rechteüberprüfung, Doctype des Outputs setzen, etc.

Bei JSPs hat man ja nun eine Import Direktive bzw. Aktion zur Verfügung. Wie schaut das bei Servlets aus? Kann derzeit nur den Output mittels Dispatcher eines anderen Servlets abgreifen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2007)

mach doch einen Operationsaufruf:
xy.doCommonThings(params);

oder verwende eine Basisklasse


----------



## boxi (12. Jun 2007)

Entweder das oben genannte, oder du verwendest Filter:

web.xml:

```
<filter>
   <filter-name>Image Filter</filter-name>
   <filter-class>com.acme.ImageServlet</filter-class>
</filter>
<filter-mapping>
   <filter-name>Image Filter</filter-name>
   <servlet-name>ImageServlet</servlet-name>
</filter-mapping>
```

FilterClasse:

```
public class ImageServlet implements javax.servlet.Filter{
...
}
```


----------

